# candy corn drink



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

My husband wants to make a candy corn drink. He wanted it to be layered like candy corn but not to taste like it. 
Have any of you tryed anything like this or know of somthing we might use?


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Candy Corn

1 part Licor43 liquer
1 part Orange Curacao liquer
1 part Cream

Carefully layer on top of each other, starting with the Licor, then the Curacao, topping with the cream.



Hope that helps.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

This drink recipe does not look like candy corn but it has 2 colors to it,black and orangish yellow(is there such a word)...lol,sorry iv'e only had 4 hours sleep.
I have made these and added candy corn on a swizzle stick(actually a Halloween pick)the kind that comes in flowers,I own my own gift basket business so if you need any "Halloween theme" picks,let me know,I will sell them cheap,they are cheaper than swizzle sticks.
and if you want a picture of the drink,just send me a private message and i will send you the pic,I am not good at putting pictures here.

Black Screwdriver

Ingredients:
- 1 1/2 oz Blavod Black Vodka
- 3 oz Tangerine juice

Add ice to a highball glass, pour tangerine juice. Top with vodka and garnish with Halloween candy on a swizzle stick.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

mr_synical said:


> Candy Corn
> 
> 1 part Licor43 liquer
> 1 part Orange Curacao liquer
> ...


A good tip for keeping them separate, pour liquors over a spoon on the side of the glass, helps control the flow.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys!! I will pass the info on to the hubby. I can't wait to see what it looks like!!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I cant remember where I found this recipe but heres another one to try.

Liquid Candy Corn

Ingredients:

1/2 shot 100 proof Vodka 
1/4 shot Sweet and sour 
1 splash concentrated Orange juice 
1 splash Club soda 
1 dash Rose's Grenadine

Directions:

Start with the vodka, 100 proof is important, then sweet and sour, etc. right in order.
It naturally sets up a base for the grenadine to float through. The grenadine dash 
should top off the shot glass and filter down, leaving no grenadine on top. Tapping
the shot while steadying the top of the glass helps this. The drink should look like 
liquid candy corn, hence the name.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

*Blavod*

I found this black vodka this past weekend after seeing the post below for the tangerine and vodka cocktail.... I can't wait to try it out!


----------

